# Official Boston Celtics Draft Thread



## Avalanche

yeah we're all pretty pre-occupied with other stuff at the moment but the draft isnt far off, so all and any discussion regarding picks/prospects/thoughts can all be put in here.

So anyway, with the 30th pick in the 2008 NBA Draft the Celtics select...?


----------



## Premier

Bill Walker, if he's there.


----------



## Avalanche

as an aussie id like to see Jawai there at 30... plus we need a back up 5


----------



## E.H. Munro

OJ Mayo when he slips to 30 after draft day rumours that he was arrested the previous night with a bag of GHB and a 14 year old girl.


----------



## agoo

Aren't draft threads for teams that aren't in the playoffs?


----------



## Avalanche

agoo101284 said:


> Aren't draft threads for teams that aren't in the playoffs?


Well if no ones interested it'll sink down the page, no harm done... all the teams are just getting them up well early for when the draft comes around.

we can also discuss any other teams' draft situation in here when lottery comes round


----------



## Marcus13

Brandon Rush outta Kansas


----------



## LamarButler

^^^^
Shoot, I'd love that. That guy is the ****.


----------



## Avalanche

Be interesting to see how they go with the pick... either a seasoned guy who can contribute right away, or someone who will just ride the bench or be stashed for the future


----------



## LamarButler

We need young legs who'll make us a more athletic team. Thats why I like the Rush pick. He is NBA ready. He can D up and rebound, and he has a lot of size and athleticism at the 2 spot.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Rush sucks. Let someone else make that mistake.


----------



## TM

ehmunro said:


> Rush sucks. Let someone else make that mistake.




how so? you'd be lucky to get him at 30.


----------



## E.H. Munro

TM said:


> how so? you'd be lucky to get him at 30.


No, we'd be _unlucky_ to get him at 30. If we're lucky someone will tab him before that and remove the temptation.


----------



## TM

but why exactly do you think he sucks?


----------



## E.H. Munro

You mean beyond the ill omen involved in drafting a Rush brother? He's about to turn 23, still has a shaky jumper unless he can set shoot, shies away from driving the rim, is far too passive on the offensive end, spotty pressure play, a history of knee injury, an atrocious left hand, and he dribbles like Tony Allen with his right. At his age he doesn't have much upside, and doesn't have much to contribute on an immediate basis. Boston is far better served signing a young, athletic wing that's already had some development time in the show (like Mickael Pietrus or Josh Childress) than drafting a mediocre college player.


----------



## TM

fair enough. i don't think he'll be that bad though. probably a good idea to draft young, like you said. whoever they get isn't gonna get off the pine for 2-3 years anyway. by that time, rush will be like 30.


----------



## E.H. Munro

If they're taking a flyer on anyone I'd prefer it to be Jamont Gordon or even Billy Walker, but ultimately I'd prefer that they trade the pick.


----------



## Avalanche

Well realistically Davis and Powe play the same spot, we could package either with the 30 for something decent... obviously the value would vary depending on which one of them you use


----------



## Ainge for 3

I would like to package our pick and someone else like Big Baby or Tony Allen or Gabe Pruitt for Roy Hibbert. Honestly, I wish we could just trade for Zydrunas Ilgauskas. He would be an awesome player for us. KG is an awesome rebounder, but having a 7-footer on the court with him would make the Cs even more amazing at team rebounding.


----------



## Jenness

Bill walker was a very surprising player to me. I was surprised in a good way about his basketball IQ which I thought was fairly high and his willingness to pass and dexterous post feeds but I was disappointed with his slashing ability. Maybe it was just him recovering from the ACL surgery but he was mostly a spot up three point shooter and when he tried to drive to the basket he looked lethargic in the air. Body-wise, the guy is very impressive, one of the rare guys in college who fit the prototypical SF profile, 6'6-6'7, with wide shoulders and long arms. From my tv set, I thought he looked like a slightly slimmer Jason Maxiell, which in a guy who can guard the swing position in the nba is a good thing.

With his struggles creating off the dribble, I can't see Walker ever developing into a star but he looks like he's got a good basketball head on his shoulders so I can see him developing into a solid role player who could potentially be a good defender.


----------



## Knoblauch

I'd like to see the Celtics take another offensive minded player to add to the bench. The current bench is filled with hustle players (Posey, Powe, Big Baby) but we lack a player who can fill it up. And no, Sam Cassal doesn't count.


----------



## Avalanche

I really want Jawai.. huge body, great upside.. i dont think the U.S scouting sites (or scouts for that matter) have really seen enough of him, he'll be a long term player in the league and would help us right away IMO


----------



## E.H. Munro

After seeing footage of Billy Walker at Grover's I'm putting him at the top of the wish list. He's moving much better now than he was a few months ago. He has legitimate top 10 talent when healthy and can spend the year interning under Ray and Paul. He'd be a great replacement for Clownshoes.


----------



## croco

ehmunro said:


> After seeing footage of Billy Walker at Grover's I'm putting him at the top of the wish list. He's moving much better now than he was a few months ago. He has legitimate top 10 talent when healthy and can spend the year interning under Ray and Paul. He'd be a great replacement for Clownshoes.


Please not, I want him to go somewhere where he will get playing time and the Celtics are stacked enough. :sadbanana:


----------



## E.H. Munro

He'll get playing time and we're not yet stacked enough. :bsmile:


----------



## Avalanche

Definately an option if hes on the board, i have a feeling he will go in the 20's though not quite falling to us.

I still think a center would be great, R.Lopez or Jawai are top of my list, robin will likely be gone though


----------



## Avalanche

Jeremy Pargo and George Hill both have had workouts confirmed by another board


----------



## Marcus13

Pargo is my dude, I love him. We could definitely use his energy, speed, and scoring ability off the bench


----------



## Avalanche

I still want Jawai, dude is a bruiser and would get minutes on a center-short team next season (assuming PJ will retire)


----------



## silverpaw1786

Knoblauch said:


> I'd like to see the Celtics take another offensive minded player to add to the bench. The current bench is filled with hustle players (Posey, Powe, Big Baby) but we lack a player who can fill it up. And no, Sam Cassal doesn't count.


Posey can shoot, Eddie House catches fire, Pruitt has potential to be a solid player off the bench.


----------



## BlueBaron

Chris Lofton out of Tennessee. He can flat out shoot. He also played the entire year recovering from testicular cancer without anyone knowing. Lofton would be solid.


----------



## Avalanche

Have to take your word on it never seen him play.

fully recovered?


----------



## BlueBaron

Yeah I believe so. He didn't play to his ability this past year and no one could figure out what was wrong with him. 

Here's some videos of him from YouTube.

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=chris+lofton&search_type=


----------



## Avalanche

Cheers

btw, you make your sig?


----------



## BlueBaron

No I didn't make it.


----------



## Marcus13

ok celebrate the championship, great for us. Now, it's time to get serious about the draft. Other teams have been focusing on this for a while now, it's our turn, with it being just over a week away. Any updated thoughts.

If Mario Chalmers slips to us, I'd love to see it happen. Im not sure he has the ballhandling skills we need though, either. He may play too similar of a role as Eddie House.

If a talented PG can't be found, I say we look at a big man, considering there is a good chance PJ won't be returning to the league. DeVon Hardin maybe? He's not going to offer much offensively, but I don't think we need much. He is a big body that will play defense for us and fill up space on the inside. I think he could be a good fit.


----------



## Avalanche

I still want Jawai..

look at the success guys like Powe and Baby have had playing on this team, undersized and a lot of times out of position.. Nathan is a huge dude, a true 5 and would rebound, defend and finish well enough to get court time next season, we need a/some back up centers from somewhere


----------



## Marcus13

Avalanche said:


> I still want Jawai..
> 
> look at the success guys like Powe and Baby have had playing on this team, undersized and a lot of times out of position.. Nathan is a huge dude, a true 5 and would rebound, defend and finish well enough to get court time next season, we need a/some back up centers from somewhere


I have read quite a few good things about him. I have never seen him play, though, obviously. International players always throw me off


----------



## Avalanche

Well he may go just before us at 25-29, but i have seen him play and he is most definately an nba player, not a star but someone who could be big and physical, while contributing.. much like perk really but with softer hands and maybe slightly less developed


----------



## Floods

Joey Dorsey if he's there. You can never have too many rebounders.


----------



## Avalanche

Jawai to the celtics now on nbadraft.net :biggrin:


----------



## TONYALLEN42

i want bill walker.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Marcus13 said:


> ok celebrate the championship, great for us. Now, it's time to get serious about the draft. Other teams have been focusing on this for a while now, it's our turn, with it being just over a week away. Any updated thoughts.
> 
> If Mario Chalmers slips to us, I'd love to see it happen. Im not sure he has the ballhandling skills we need though, either. He may play too similar of a role as Eddie House.
> 
> If a talented PG can't be found, I say we look at a big man, considering there is a good chance PJ won't be returning to the league. DeVon Hardin maybe? He's not going to offer much offensively, but I don't think we need much. He is a big body that will play defense for us and fill up space on the inside. I think he could be a good fit.


I'm with you on Chalmers. His ball handling is a problem only when he tries to dribble in transition through a crowd... meaning that he needs to get out ahead on the break and have someone outlet the ball to him. He can dribble well in the half court set or on an open break. I would love to see him play on the same team as Kevin Love but it doesn't look likely.


----------



## jayk009

there's no way Bill Walker will slip to number 30. With his physical tools, someone will take a gamble on him somewhere in the 20's maybe even in the 15-20 range. 

looking at the roster they have:

pg- Rondo/Pruitt/Casell
sg- Ray Allen/ House
sf- Paul Peirce/Posey
pf- KG/ Powe/ Davis
C- Perkins/ 

I think Casell will re-sign and House will too. Danny Ainge will probably do everything in his power to re-sign Posey even if it means signign him for the MLE, PJ Brown will retire. 

I would like to see someone like Jamont Gordon...and hopefully sign a FA backup centre.

actually I wanna see Allan Ray in a celtics jersey again....


----------



## Floods

For the record... outside of Rose and Beasley I really don't have an idea about who's good and who should be going where in this year's draft. But IMO, when in doubt just grab either a rebounder or a shooter. Can never have too many of either.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

im gonna be a big homer here and say i want will daniels...i feel like he can be one of those players like villanueva who is a better pro player than college player...not saying he will be as good as villanueva but i feel he could be like a ryan gomes to us...a hustle guy who is a good fit on a good team


----------



## BleedGreen

Bill Walker
Devon Hardin
Nathan Jawai
Kyle Weaver

Thats my draft list. No particular order. Throw Hibbert on that list if he somehow falls.


----------



## Avalanche

Hibbert would be great, but i dont think we will trade up


----------



## agoo

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/articles/2008/06/22/a_kidd_shall_lead_them/?page=4



> *Falling star*
> On Georgetown center Roy Hibbert's draft stock, one NBA scout said, "Hibbert is going to need a parachute on draft day. The young centers have passed him in the eyes of teams. His stock is just plummeting, when last year he could have been a top-10 pick. Guys were able to really get a good look at him last season, and more questions were answered by his performance last year." The scout also said the 7-foot-2-inch, 278-pounder, an Associated Press second-team All-America selection, would likely be available when the Celtics pick 30th. Keep in mind that Doc Rivers knows Hibbert very well, since his son, Jeremiah, played at Georgetown the past two seasons before transferring to Indiana.


Umm...Yes please. Hibbert at 30 would be an amazing pick and seems possible. There's still that potential is better than knowing what you're going to get feeling in the draft that just doesn't make a lot of sense outside of the top few picks. He's got what we should be looking for at center. Size, hands and the smarts enough to get into open space.


----------



## Avalanche

I know his stock is dropping but surely there is no way he lasts that long... obviously a no brainer if he does though


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

if his stock is dropping so much there is a reason...remember the last time someones stock dropped and we took him at 18...now mr. green is bagging groceries at your local supermarket


----------



## Avalanche

I think he'd do great work behind perk, with Garnett and the coaching staff here he would be solid IMO, i still dont think he drops even close to 30th


----------



## silverpaw1786

jayisthebest88 said:


> there's no way Bill Walker will slip to number 30. With his physical tools, someone will take a gamble on him somewhere in the 20's maybe even in the 15-20 range.
> 
> I think Casell will re-sign and House will too. Danny Ainge will probably do everything in his power to re-sign Posey even if it means signign him for the MLE, PJ Brown will retire.


I don't think we'll resign Cassell...
He's sort of dog ****.

Most websites have Walker in the mid 30s...
nbadraft.net - 34
draftexpress - 29
Chad Ford - 2nd rounder


----------



## agoo

Even if there is a reason why Hibbert is slipping, he's still 7-2 with decent hands and he knows how to play the game. His post game on both ends of the floor could use some work, but Clifford Ray is one of the best in the buisness. He's a little soft, but so was Perk when he got here.

If Hibbert isn't there, I think we need to seek out a Posey type, regardless of our odds of retaining him. Someone with the athletic ability to play the 2/3 and the length to just cause a lot of issues defensively. Bill Walker and Chris Douglas-Roberts could be available there and both would be ideal.

In the second round, Patrick Ewing Jr. could be worth a look as Doc Rivers knows him and has seen him play. If not, then I wonder which undersized PF we'll end up with.


----------



## Avalanche

Pretty sure Utah is going to take Hibbert


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Avalanche said:


> Pretty sure Utah is going to take Hibbert


bobcats


----------



## Premier

CDR or Walker. I'm extremely pleased either way.


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if his stock is dropping so much there is a reason...remember the last time someones stock dropped and we took him at 18...now mr. green is bagging groceries at your local supermarket


Danny Granger disagrees.


----------



## Premier

FWIW, DeAndre Jordan would be a poor selection here.


----------



## Premier

Giddens? What a poor selection with better wing players still on the board. I'm really disappointed.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Danny's honeymoon should have lasted 2-4 years. But this decision means it will be only one week.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Premier said:


> Giddens? What a poor selection with better wing players still on the board. I'm really disappointed.


Danny likes rebounding guards and he can rebound. And he has really long arms like Rondo.


----------



## pokpok

JR Giddens:afro:


----------



## Floods

I'll live with Giddens. At least we didn't take Ante Tomic. _That_ would be disappointing.


----------



## Ainge for 3

silverpaw1786 said:


> Danny's honeymoon should have lasted 2-4 years. But this decision means it will be only one week.


It seems like his big "con" is immaturity. KG can slap that out of his head pretty quick.


----------



## pokpok

ainge likes the guys who can dunk


----------



## Ainge for 3

David_Ortiz said:


> I'll live with Giddens. At least we didn't take Ante Tomic. _That_ would be disappointing.


Doc said that Danny has been scouting Giddens for ages. Danny knows him extremely well. I trust that. People thought taking Rondo ahead of Marcus Williams was stupid. And, Danny gets mucho leeway for stealing Powe from Denver.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Giddens averaged more than 1 block and also more than 1 steal per game last season. He's very active. It's odd that he sucks so bad at free throw shooting, at 58.6%. They also say he can hit open NBA range 3s and he'll get a ton of those opportunities.


----------



## silverpaw1786

I'd like to see us offer a future #2 to trade up and get CDR.


----------



## Premier

Douglas-Roberts and Walker (absent more injuries for the latter) will be better. Giddens is a guy that didn't make it in Kansas (involved in a bar brawl and stabbed, similar to Pierce) and was suspended for character issues at New Mexico. I would rather have CDR who has way less baggage or Walker, who is far more talented.


----------



## silverpaw1786

DAmn. there goes CDR


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Douglas-Roberts and Walker (absent more injuries for the latter) will be better. Giddens is a guy that didn't make it in Kansas (involved in a bar brawl and stabbed, similar to Pierce) and was suspended for character issues at New Mexico. I would rather have CDR who has way less baggage or Walker, who is far more talented.


i wouldnt say walker is "far more talented"...giddens is extremely talented and gifted...the reason he wasnt considered a high pick was because of the charater issues you talk about...which wouldn tbe addressed if he was on a team of all rookies like some of our previous teams...but with the veteran leadership we have now he will be around people who wont allow him to have character issues


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

HAHA!! we get walker anyway...LOL...i like his name...


----------



## Avalanche

Looks like we have a dunk contestant next season haha, solid draft.. say goodbye to tony allen, summer league should be fun


----------



## LamarButler

Wait, so what'd we get Walker for?

*EDIT: nvm, money. great pickup


----------



## Avalanche

yep just cash.. great move


----------



## LamarButler

We just drafted 2 wings. What does this mean for Posey, House, and Allen?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

LamarButler said:


> We just drafted 2 wings. What does this mean for Posey, House, and Allen?


Tony Allen is beyond ****ed, but as long as Posey and House want to return for cheap, I can't see them being pushed out the door. I think next year the roster will shake out something like this:

C- Perkins/Baby
PF- KG/Powe
SF- Pierce/Posey/Walker
SG- Allen/Giddens
PG- Rondo/House/Pruitt

Scalabrine in street clothes making too much money. If for some reason we decide to bring Erdin over, he'd be there with Scalabrine. Also, I think we're committed to Pollard, right?


----------



## E.H. Munro

LamarButler said:


> We just drafted 2 wings. What does this mean for Posey, House, and Allen?


House wants a multi-year deal, so he's gone. Giddens takes over Tony's role as the emergency guard next season. Billy Walker is probably headed straight to Boston's medical staff for consultation. He'll spend next year rehabbing the knee and when he's ready go to the D League to work on his game. Thanks to Giddens TA can now be the salary ballast needed to allow Boston to poach a big man off the open market, like Diop or (*gulp*) Moby Swift (you just _know_ that Danny hasn't given up on the Great white Fail). Now with Tony to make up the salary difference they can offer an above-MLE deal to someone as part of a sign & trade.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Avalanche said:


> Looks like we have a dunk contestant next season haha, solid draft.. say goodbye to tony allen, summer league should be fun


No summer league. The Cs will instead hold a minicamp in Waltham for undrafted players and assorted other mid- to lower-level free agents.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Tom Toner with the official draft wrap-up. His analysis of Semih Erden is particularly interesting. :bsmile:


----------



## Avalanche

Got introduced today, Erden getting a number makes me pretty confident he will actually come over next season


----------



## agoo

They really gave Erden a number? I read something from Ainge that made it sound like he wasn't expecting him until next season. This is unexpected.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

I take it Erden is possibly our answer to Pollard as the emergency big?


----------



## Avalanche

they arent expecting him til next season, hes under contract... maybe he just got one to pose with but if he did recieve it i think its a given he will come next season


----------



## Ainge for 3

Avalanche said:


> Got introduced today, Erden getting a number makes me pretty confident he will actually come over next season


We gave another rookie guard #4, too. Some guy named Chauncey. He turned out all right, just not for us.


----------

